
The Rise of Privacy Tech virtual summit - TROPT
https://www.riseofprivacytech.com/event/tropt-inaugural-virtual-summit/
======
TROPT
Join our community of privacy tech innovators, investors, experts, and
evangelists on June 24, 2020 for rigorous discussions on the latest in privacy
innovation.

We will cover the privacy tech landscape, fundraising, privacy engineering,
COVID-19 privacy tech, privacy and security communications strategies for
privacy tech startups, and more.

